# Awesome bike shop in Denver



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm visiting Denver for the day and am looking for an AWESOME bike shop. Not just any old bike shop, but a truly amazing/awesome one. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

What part of town are you in? One of my favorites is Salvagetti.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

+! for Salvagetti. They have great service although their line of bikes is a little limited.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

Not sure what part of town I'm in, but wiling to go anywhere. looking for a shop that has tons of stuff, more selection then I could possibly know what to do with.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Performance, over in Lakewood is pretty good!


----------



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

If you like little independent bicycle dealers then Salvagetti, Velosoul, Singletrack Factory or us (Nice Bike), but if you want gobs of selection, try Wheatridge Cyclery. Hope you enjoy your stay in D-town!


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

If you want big, you need to go to Wheat Ridge Cyclery or Bicycle Village (Aurora store).


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Vecchios in Boulder is fun. University in Boulder is big. 
Denver has mostly boring shops, good shops, but boring.


----------

